# lally columns



## wimp (Jul 12, 2007)

Any structural engineers out there know anything about Lally columns. I have a house to renovate / design and am relizing that builders use lally columns without realizing how much load they are putting on them. Are there any load tables out there for Lally columns which are purchased at local lumber yards?

One site said the allowable load for a 3.5" dia 16 ga. column is 8.2Kips

are these columns really only 16 ga?? that's only approx .06" wall thickness!!

seems really low considering these columns are widely used in most residential construction.

any guidance would b e appreciated.


----------



## rdbse (Jul 12, 2007)

I do not have a table for lally columns, but a 3-1/2" 16 Ga. stud 12'-0" long is good for about 3 kips. The circular section of the column will have better section properties resulting in a greater capacity.

Regardless, I would use standard pipe columns, and that's why I do not like doing residential work.


----------



## wimp (Jul 12, 2007)

rdbse said:


> I do not have a table for lally columns, but a 3-1/2" 16 Ga. stud 12'-0" long is good for about 3 kips. The circular section of the column will have better section properties resulting in a greater capacity.
> Regardless, I would use standard pipe columns, and that's why I do not like doing residential work.


I agree, when I do new work, I use HSS square tubes, but this one is existing. I think I will have them replace them since we will be adding significant load to them.

thanks for the input

:thankyou:


----------



## singlespeed (Jul 12, 2007)

When you see the load ratings, be sure to note what assumptions were made - some tables that I have seen state eccentricity of load, yield strength of steel, and compressive strength of _concrete used to fill_ the steel post.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 12, 2007)

A quick search got me this link.

post jacks

As stated above, note that allowable loads assume concentric loading with a safety factor of 2.5. These guys a 11 ga


----------



## snake340 (Sep 26, 2011)

Check this link for load tables

http://www.destefanoassociates.com/pdfs/te...lly_columns.pdf

The same laod table is usually available on Lally's website (http://www.lallycorp.com/index.html), but the site seems to be down right now.

You can't compare a Lally column to a 16 ga. stud because Lally columns are filled with concrete, which gives them almost all of their axial strength.


----------

